# Mac os 9 install?



## Sushimann (11. Juli 2010)

Hi also ich  soll für mein Dad sein alten Powermac 3 neu einrichten damit er seine alten dateien weiterbenutzen kann also os 9 aufgespielt läuft einwandfrei jetzt will ich noch den Adobe Page Maker 6.5 den Type Manager Deluxe 4.6 und den Photoshop 5.0  installieren doch immer wenn ich die Cd einlege zeigt er mir an Format nicht erkannt und die Optionen Auswerfen und Initialisieren werden mir als einzige Möglichkeiten angezeigt  was soll ich jetzt tun? wie kann ich auf die Programme installieren?


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2010)

?????????? was willst du denn jetzt genau? Das ist wirres Zeug.


----------



## Sushimann (11. Juli 2010)

also ich will die 3 genannten Programme auf dem alten mac installieren aber beim cd einlegen kommt die fehlermeldung format nicht erkannt
 also kann ich die cds auch nicht abspielen und die progs installieren
neuinstallation vom OS9 hat keine besserung gebracht


----------



## Lexx (11. Juli 2010)

sind das originalcds oder selbstgebrannte ?
os9 kann von sich aus nur mit hfs-partitionen handeln.


----------



## Sushimann (11. Juli 2010)

nee is wie gesagt alles original aber die cd will er nicht erkennen


----------



## Lexx (11. Juli 2010)

andere cds schon und nur die eine nicht?
cd oder linse schmutzig?
was macht die cd unter windows ?
probier mal tools wie "transmac"
oder "macdrive",

dann ein "dave" aufs os9
und dann per netzwerk rüberziehen.

aber war der pagemaker nicht von "aldus" ?


----------



## Sushimann (11. Juli 2010)

was?
gibts des auch auf deutsch? was is ein dave die linse sollte sauber sein die cd sowieso unter windows werden die cds auch nicht erkannt
denke aber des is normal
sind ja mac cds


----------



## Lexx (11. Juli 2010)

ja das ist normal.

dave ist ein smb-client für os9.

mit macdrive machst du die mac-cd unter windows sichtbar.
dann die beiden rechner verbinden, und cd-inhalt rüberschieben
oder ziehen, je nachdem..

den pagemaker auf deutsch? na sicherlich.. 
hab ja jahrelang darauf gearbeitet, auch unter OS9


----------



## Sushimann (12. Juli 2010)

sry bin grad erst heimgekommen  und muss gleich wieder fort ich versuch das ichs morgen schaff ok? dann berichte ich ausführlich obs geklappt hat^^


----------



## Lexx (18. Juli 2010)

ja wann auch immer 

dürfte aber anscheinend auch 
nicht mehr so dringend sein..


----------

